# Gulf Coast Raceway 1st Annual Off-Road Challange



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Gulf Coast Raceway is hosting their 1st Annual Off-Road Challange May 19-20. Entry Fee is $40 for 1st Class, $20 each additional. Classes to be run: 1/8 Sportsman, 1/8 Expert, Sportsman Truggy, Expert Truggy, Monster Truck, 1/10 Gas Truck, 1/10 Electric Truck, 1/10 Electric Buggy and 1/10 Electric 4wd Buggy. 180 Entry Cutoff! Will Fill Heats! Trophies for the Top 3 in every class. Special Award for TQ of each class. Rocket Round with 2 Car Bump Ups. There will also be a Swap Meet at the event as well. Table Rentals for the Swap Meet are $15, Buy, Sell or Trade! Call for Table Reservations!









Mikes Hobby Shop
21768 E. Knox Dr.
Porter, Tx 77365
(281) 577-8250


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what is the start time?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney you have a pm.

This race and swap meet is going to be great fun.!!!!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Figures. I have a job that weekend. Hope it goes well for you guys Smiley!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I got the flyer in the mail yesterday and didn't see a start time on it.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Dang. I was gonna race that weekend but life doesn't permit me to dedicate both days to racing. @!*&.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be in Joliet for the RC Pro finals. Electric ofcourse.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The race is only a week away.If you don't want to race.Come to the swap meet.This is a first.who does not have a ton of stuff they wana off.It may be a chance to pick up a vintage car or truck for the new class people are talking about.Who knows but its going to be fun!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, WHAT TIME DOES THE RACING START! HA ha ha ha ha. Also, will the track be open for practice Friday night? We have our last softball game that weekend, but if I can get some practice on Friday then I'll come out Sat afternoon and show Smiley how to wheel a gas truck.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

haha,Chris,tou will need to show me first......


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Chris i am going to try to open the track at 12:00pm on friday.I do believe racing starts sat at 11:00am.I am at home no info with me will know for sure tomorrow!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, I couldn't get up there much before 5:00 anyway. I think I can get it worked out so I only miss maybe one round. Looking forward to it.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*What is the schedule there*

I want to come down to H-town to video some weekend. Does the off-road and on-road track run every weekend or do they alternate? I'm going to video the race in November but I'd like to get in at least one other visit before that to find the right camera angles and such. I have a 4 camera rig and my handheld camera. The 4 cameras record onto a linux based dvr. I mix that video with the stuff I get off my handheld camera for the final videos. I usually set up the 4 cameras low looking across corners etc to get close up action and follow the race with the handheld. I just did my first race with the set-up and everything worked out fine. By Nov all the bugs will be worked out and it will put out some killer video.

Griz


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Griz,Off road races every Sat. starting at 1pm. not sure on the on road.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

281-577-8250 is the number to the shop. Just call them and check the on-road schedule, I think it fluctuates a little more than off-road.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I think the on-road just runs during big races, just about every Saturday the off-road has races, and there are no more than a handful of guys running on the on-road track during that time. Don't think they race at any other time, except for the big races.

If I were the guys at Mikes, the last Saturday of every month when it seems most of the guys go to Southside, I would try and get the fast guys from all over the state to run a monthly point series race with big prizes at stake. It would seem to help the on-road get a little more racing action.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think they do race once a month on road,i am just not sure when.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, I didn't know that.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool I'll get in touch with them*

Thanks for the info I'll get in touch with them. Even if only a few are running on the on-road I can still get some footage of both tracks on a Sat. But I would like to have 2 races going on so I can get lots of footage 

Griz


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

twice a month, every other weekend. 1st and 3rd sundays.

www.mikes-hobbyshop.com


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I am ready can't wait.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

So who else is racing? I know Justin is, and I know Ron is skeered so he's not. Smiley, are you going to run any electric or just gas?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

1\8 and GT for me homies!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Chris, 

Not sure. :smile:


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm runnin 4wd unless no1 else shows


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> Can someone show me how to build a battery pack? Thanks


I'll show you how.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Jerry, bring your truck. That's probably what I'll run. The track is going to get awfully blown out from 3 days of 1/8 and truggy and 4wd will take a beating.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

work sucks!!!...Thats all i have2 say.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

im racing axpert. i want to run my electric in the mod class but i dont have the part to fix it :[ and they dont have the part at mike's :[


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

what elec are you running Ruben?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ruben, if it's B4 or T4 Paul or I probably have the part. Post up what you need and if I don't have it I'll check with the LHS in Sugar Land, I have to stop there today anyway. Bring your electric with you and we'll see if we can get it going. I won't be there till probably 11:30 or so Sat but if we can we'll hook you up. I'm leaving the office after about 12:00 today, so if you see this after that call my cell 832-659-3514.

Chris


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

he needs an idler gear for a slowsi


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Idler pulley for a 4wd or idler gear for 2wd tranny? If it's the pulley I might have one in a bag somewhere, not sure.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont/wont own a Loosie....hahahaha...j/p I won't have one.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

wonder why you say that when my LOSI d2 is always in front of the pack.

BWAHAHAHAHHAAAAAA!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

we had some serious, fun, great races at K&M ,biggie, in GT. Those were the days.......i really miss them....great fun


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dito!!!*

More fun to be had still. Get back to the club racing again somewhere and someday.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

i fixe the idler gear jerry. i need some plastic piece that holds the pins in the rear. its a losi xxx-t. I will be up ther at 8:00 or 8:30


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> i fixe the idler gear jerry. i need some plastic piece that holds the pins in the rear. its a losi xxx-t. I will be up ther at 8:00 or 8:30


Ah yes, he needs the infamous plastic pivot block for the rear! The weak part that always breaks on the Losi XXX cars and trucks! Go ahead an snag a plastic one for now, but I'd suggest, if you are keeping the car (and if you want to make that part more bullet proof) to replace the plastic with an aluminum rear pivot block from Trinity. Best investment you will make for any racing on that truck.

PD2


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2007)

Got some shots today out there, enjoy

http://www.racesportsphoto.com/gallery4/ under Gulf Coast Raceway 05-19-07


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Very nice pics MikeG!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice pics Mike. Y'all missed a great time. The surface out there is really starting to groove. Plenty of traction and the 1/8 and truggies aren't blowing it out so it's great for electric. I ran T-2000's on the rear of my truck and Taper Pins on my 4wd and they were super.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

mike . what kind of camera are you using??


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2007)

There were with my Canon 30D and the Canon 70-200 2.8L lense. Shooting throught the gate wasn't optimal but the sign said crew, racers and marshalls only inside so it was the only place I could get a clear shot from.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

You wuss. Shoulda just walked out on the track and said to heck with it, lol. 








At least thats what I woulda done...


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mizz gets up close and personal with the cars out there taking pictures,i think he actually marshalled a cars or too while filming.....AWSOME SHOTS MikeG....Thanks....


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2007)

Next time .. or I'll talk to the race officials :spineyes:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

BTW, Mike's had the radar gun out. That was cool. They clocked Phil's and my 4wd at 33 to 34 mph consistently on the back straight. That's the same speed they were getting from Tol's and Mike's truggies. So much for electric being slow. I know I was still winding when I had to shut it down for the corner, so top speed should be a good deal faster. I never heard what they got on Jerry's car, maybe he knows.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

haha chris,GT was jgetting 31 mph-33mph also...those lil boogers fly


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

BTW,I wanted to thank Mikes and Gulf Coast Raceway for putting on a great race. I just wish the turn-out was bigger. All in all it was a blast. Also want to congradulate Jim S on his win in Buggy. Hard work does pay off man.and also want to thank Thomas Wells for the *** woopin he put on the Gas Truck field..my self included..Thanks Bro....hahaha .great racing guys.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. Twheels was on fire. The most fun I had that race was after I flamed and I got out of the pits about 2 feet in front of him. We stayed like that for a few laps till I blew that dang clutch bell bearing and it was a blast. That was a helluva race by Jim. You know they were 3 to 5 secs apart for almost the whole 30 minutes until Jim got the lead with about 45 secs left? He, JB, and Smiley (till he broke) started lapping people on Lap 3.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> BTW, Mike's had the radar gun out. That was cool. They clocked Phil's and my 4wd at 33 to 34 mph consistently on the back straight. That's the same speed they were getting from Tol's and Mike's truggies. So much for electric being slow. I know I was still winding when I had to shut it down for the corner, so top speed should be a good deal faster. I never heard what they got on Jerry's car, maybe he knows.


I dunno know chris. I think mike left with the radar gun before i put a good run together.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Jim won? That's awesome! I figured Jason would have it. Sounds like he got that Losi dialed in.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Kev, he had it working. He ran like 9 out of 10 laps in the low 21's at the end. He and JB were the only cars in the 21's. Dave Shattiel said his fast lap on that layout is in the 23's, so they were smoking. Best race I've seen since you and Chassaniol duked it out in 2wd at K&M a couple years ago.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Low 21s? How much more traction did the track get after I left? 

Yeah, that race with Brian was one of the best ones I've ever had.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep, it was crazy. Nobody else was even close. Good to see Jim wheel it like that again. That race with you and Brian was still probably the best I've seen in person though. I don't think y'all were more than 10 feet apart the whole time, and the lead changed like 4 times on the last lap. As I remember he tried to punt you in the last turn and ended up flipping across the loop. That was good stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is anybody running electric truck? And I need to know what tires work there anyway!

Thanks!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, it was pretty crazy Chris.

I think you can run just about whatever tire you want out there. I think I would like holeshots on an electric car out there. We run tires that look like taper pins on our 1/8th cars so those would probably work pretty good too.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary said:


> Is anybody running electric truck? And I need to know what tires work there anyway!
> 
> Thanks!


def. holeshots. I personally like step-pins but i always get that "what the heck are you running them for ?" look when i run them.hahaha


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, I tried Holeshots and Losi T-2000's with the trucks and Taper pins on the 4wd. I liked the T-2000's best (red compound) for the trucks. I want to try Tapers next time I'm there, they were good on the 4wd. Proline Edge or Losi 8 rib will work great for truck fronts.


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

That was awesome! After observation of pit stops the fastest lap time was 25.2,what is that like 3 or 4 sec stops. Mike did one heck of a job,MADD SKILZ!My worst pit was a 26.4. Best lap 21.2. Slowest lap 28.2 only one of those though. 81 laps of pure all out racin and the Losi was exceptional! You let Jason get away and he is gone,period. I hope I can take that momentum to Bossier. Leaving tommorrow.

Kevin The losi was pretty good not dialed though it could of been faster. I wanted to hit 20 sec lap. Set your goals high and drive the tires off of it. Pound that dirt. My set up changed a little.(ride height,sway bar,camber)

I would bet that taper pins would work well on truck all the way around. Just a guess. If you dont like doing that 8ribs up front. Stiffen that foam a little.

MADD SKILZ!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Jim, I wanted to try Holehots or Tapers up front on my truck, but since we moved I can't find what Lajuan did with my bag of front tires! Ha ha ha ha ha. I have to say, Dave and I were talking about your PB and we were amazed at how fast he was getting the car out. You gotta get him something extra nice for y'alls anniversary.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Gary, I tried Holeshots and Losi T-2000's with the trucks and Taper pins on the 4wd. I liked the T-2000's best (red compound) for the trucks. I want to try Tapers next time I'm there, they were good on the 4wd. Proline Edge or Losi 8 rib will work great for truck fronts.


Anybody try slicks yet? 

Ill have to google around to see what the treads look like. Ill be strapping in some major horsepower so most likely Ill need just about the same as the 10th scaler trucks are running. I pulled the motor out of my drag car for the old RC10T. Its stupid and if it aint stupid enough, Ill put in the 8x4 arm. LMAO! 

Im gonna get this vintage truck ready to go pretty quick. It may see some parking lot runs in this weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh, so rear tires up front also?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. I have slicks for my B2, I was going to run them on it next time I'm there. The 8 ribs and Edge both work well up front, I liked teh 8 rib a little better. I didn't get to try rears in the front.


----------

